

Continuous Deployment with Mesos, Marathon and Docker - ssk2
http://mesosphere.com/2015/04/02/continuous-deployment-with-mesos-marathon-docker/

======
thethimble
Out of curiosity, who is using Mesos in production?

At GoGuardian, we've got ~10 offline workers, ~10 web services, and ~30
batch/cron jobs and we're starting to see pain in resource utilization. Is
anyone running Mesos at a similar scale?

~~~
fnord123
My next project is to take a look at it and perhaps make a trial system using
it. Please tell me about your pain points.

~~~
thethimble
We're using Opsworks/Chef for managing deployments and server configuration. I
hate the resulting tight coupling between applications and the servers that
they run on. In some cases, we have great utilization (where the application
needs to auto-scale based on load and exceeds the capacity of a single box).
However, in many other cases, we have significant underutilization (where the
application uses a tiny fraction of the box's capacity).

Multi-tenancy (multiple apps on a single box) could alleviate our
underutilization. It is possible with Opsworks/Chef, but it isn't a first-
class feature.

Finally, we have a rather sad story for our batch/cron jobs. We have a single
server and a master crontab for that server. Because of the various types of
batch jobs we need to run (shell, python, java, php, node etc.), the cron
server needs have runtimes for all of those.

~~~
fnord123
Have you considered using Torque under Mesos for batch jobs?

Re underutilization: it's a big problem with clusters in general. Here's a
decent talk on the topic:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpmElyi94AA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpmElyi94AA)

